# peptides with a clen/t3 cycle?



## Thombert (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm off cycle right now and really want to focus on fat loss and endurance training. I'm planning on starting a clen/t3 cycle and running it for a few months. I was wondering if there is a good peptide stack that is safe with clen/t3 to maintain mass? I have done a few hours of research and can't find a solid answer. I will say that tren has tought me that I am sensitive to prolactin level increases, so I don't know if ghrp 6 or 2 is right for me. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks. 
Stats: 35 y/o, 5'8" tall, 185lbs, 17% bf


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 2, 2011)

I talked to a lab rat did DES that loved doing it this way.


----------

